# My old DYNO!



## Lynotch (Dec 29, 2012)

My mom was moving so I came over to help. I looked behind the garage and there was my old DYNO rusty but still ridable, I pumped up the tires and she was good to go. I've noticed some guys at the swap meets are starting fix these up, is this the era of the bikes people are bringing back?


----------



## macr0w (Jan 19, 2013)

Good save. 

People will bring back whatever "their" era is.

That's your bike so that is the one that is important to you.

Mine is late 70's to mid 80's.

They all have value to someone.


----------

